# ما هي الدورات التدريبية وبرامج الكمبيوتر المؤهلة لمهندس الانتاج



## فتوح (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا
جئناكم لنأخذ من معرفكم وعلومكم
زادكم الله علما وتقى
فتحنا موضوع في الملتقى العام اسمه" دردشة .... على المصطبة" حيث نشرب الشاي ندردش مع بعضنا البعض في امورنا عامة وكان النقاش الأخير حول كيفية حصول الخريج على عمل وكيف يؤهل نفسه لذلك" وطبعا لابد للمهندس من دورات وبرامج كمبيوتر كل في تخصصه
ويقول المولى عز وجل 
فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ(سورة النحل (43)، وسورة الأنبياء آية (7))
فجئناكم اهل العلم والاختصاص 
والسؤال هو ما هي الدورات التدريبية العامة والدورات التدريبية الأكثر تخصصا 
وبرامج الكمبيوتر العامة والبرامج التخصصية 
وان أمكن ذكر درجة اهميتها فبماذا يبدأ من باب الأولى فالأولى
التي لابد لمهندس الانتاج من الحصول عليها ليعد نفسه اعدادا جيدا

رابط موضوع الدردشة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t163478-90.html#post1377310

ورابط المتابعة لما وصلنا اليه هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165946.html#post1384189
اتمنى مشاركتكم مع شرب الشاي على المصطبة
خاصة ان ورقة العمل لم ننتهي منها بعد فلا تحرمونا انسكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير​

اخي الكريم اختي الكريمة
لا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا
واتمنى منكم اخواني كتابة كل ما تعرفوه وما يفيد اخوانكم مهندسي الانتاج
ولو كانت كلمة واحدة اذكروها فلا تعلم اخي قد تكون هذه الكلمة هي التي ترجح ميزان حسناتك وتكون سببا تدخل به الجنة ان شاء الله
اكتب ولو كلمة
اسم برنامج
اسم دورة
لا تحقرن معلومة ايا كانت فهي تنفع ان شاء الله​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*استاذى الفاضل مهندس / فتوح**
**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته** 
**لقد تشرف قسم هندسة الانتاج الجديد بمرور ومشاركتكم هذه** 
**ومن البرامج المطلوبة لمهندسى انتاج هى* *دورة في**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**أساسيات التصنيع بمعونة الحاسب**[FONT=&quot] CAM [/FONT]**بإستخدام برنامج**[FONT=&quot] Powermill [/FONT]**من شركة**[FONT=&quot] DELCAM [/FONT]**نتعلم من خلالها تطوير وإعداد برامج تشغيل لآلات التفريز التي تعمل**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**بالتحكم الرقمي**[FONT=&quot] CNC [/FONT]**راجياً من الله تعالى العون والقبول**[FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT]**م. زكي بريجاوي*
*واليكم رابط الموضوع للمهندس زكى بريجاوى*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t28157.html*


----------



## فتوح (4 ديسمبر 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> *استاذى الفاضل مهندس / فتوح**
> **السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**
> **لقد تشرف قسم هندسة الانتاج الجديد بمرور ومشاركتكم هذه**
> **ومن البرامج المطلوبة لمهندسى انتاج هى* *دورة في**[font=&quot] [/font]**أساسيات التصنيع بمعونة الحاسب**[font=&quot] cam [/font]**بإستخدام برنامج**[font=&quot] powermill [/font]**من شركة**[font=&quot] delcam [/font]**نتعلم من خلالها تطوير وإعداد برامج تشغيل لآلات التفريز التي تعمل**[font=&quot] [/font]**بالتحكم الرقمي**[font=&quot] cnc [/font]**راجياً من الله تعالى العون والقبول**[font=&quot] .
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا اخي عبد الناصر
وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
وهناك دورات باسم ادارة الورش تفيد كثيرا مهندس النتاج
وايضا برنامج المنيتاب يفيد ايضا
وننتظر اضافة اخواننا


----------



## Yaser Alewe (7 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
إن مهندس الإنتاج حتى يكون مؤهل يحتاج إلى معرفة برامج التحليل والتصميم والتصنيع باستخدام الحاسب:

برامج التحليل:Abaqus-Ansys-labview
برامج التصميم:Solidworks ويعتبر الأقوى في هذا المجال
برامج التصنيعowerMill-Surfacam-Master CAM

وهذا ما يفيد في العمل بالسوق مباشرة:
تصميم آلات-تصنيع قوالب....الخ

المهندس ياسر عليوي


----------



## فتوح (7 ديسمبر 2009)

yaser alewe قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> إن مهندس الإنتاج حتى يكون مؤهل يحتاج إلى معرفة برامج التحليل والتصميم والتصنيع باستخدام الحاسب:
> 
> برامج التحليل:abaqus-ansys-labview
> ...



احسنت اخي ياسر بارك الله فيكم وجزاك الله خيرا
في اولى مشاركاتك تفيد الله عليك 
طبعا البرامج التي تفضلت بذكرها لها بدائل اخرى حتى لا تكون مقصورة عليها لمن علم غيرها


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (7 ديسمبر 2009)

yaser alewe قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> إن مهندس الإنتاج حتى يكون مؤهل يحتاج إلى معرفة برامج التحليل والتصميم والتصنيع باستخدام الحاسب:
> 
> برامج التحليل:abaqus-ansys-labview
> ...


استاذنا الفاضل مهندس ياسر عليوى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اهلا بك فى ملتقاك ملتقى المهندسين العرب
وماشاء الله عليك كانت بدايات اشتراكك بالملتقى هو افادة الآخرين شكرا جزيلا نيابة عن اعضاء الملتقى
دمت بخير وعافية


----------



## eng fathi (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## Yaser Alewe (9 ديسمبر 2009)

كل الشكر للمشرفين المتميزين ونتمنى إنشاء الله أن نسهم في تطوير وبناء جيل متميز من المهندسين لأمة متميزة!


----------



## البورتسوداني (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا باشمهندس يحيى على هذه المشاركة القيمة
حقيقة قد اسعدني جدا جدا جدا اهتمام جميع الاخوة حتى يكون هذا الملتقى فى ابهى صورة له حتى تعم الفائده و تحقق مشاركات الزملاء الهدف المنشودة منها


----------



## m.atteya (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل منا ينصح بالشىء الذى يستخدمه حتى أنا شخصيا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
أتمنى من الذين يضيفون الردود أن تكون إجابتهم عن دراسة واهتمام, ففى رد على المهندس ياسر و الذى يلمح بان برنامج solidworks هو الأفضل لكى تتعلمه, فهذا كلام غير صحيح و الحقيقة ان كل منا ينصح بالشىء الذى يستخدمه حتى أنا شخصيا. و لكى أنصحك صديقى المهندس و ذلك من خلال خبرة 7 سنوات فى عالم الكاد وبعد قراءات مستفيضه, فالأفضل فى اكاد هو CATIA, والأفضل فى الكام هو powermill و NX.


----------



## Yaser Alewe (31 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزي المهندس عطية:
من خلال استخدامي لثماني سنوات في هذا المجال للبرامج التالية:
SolidWorks-Catia-Powershape-Unigraphics-Microstation-AutoCAD-IDEAS
توصلت لهذه النتيجة وتستطيع عمل المقارنة بنفسك
والخبرة تأتي بعد التجربة


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## أحمد رأفت (4 أغسطس 2010)

هو أكيد طبعآ مش لآزم نخلى من الأتوكاد و السوليدوركس


----------



## elpond (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد تبد (7 أبريل 2013)

Yaser Alewe قال:


> عزيزي المهندس عطية:
> من خلال استخدامي لثماني سنوات في هذا المجال للبرامج التالية:
> SolidWorks-Catia-Powershape-Unigraphics-Microstation-AutoCAD-IDEAS
> توصلت لهذه النتيجة وتستطيع عمل المقارنة بنفسك
> والخبرة تأتي بعد التجربة


سلام الاستاذ ياسر 
عندي استفسار بالنسبة لي تصميم القوالب اي البرامج افضل الcatia ام ال visi 
وايضا اريد منك معلومات عن كيفيفة عمل القوالب بواسطة ال catia


----------



## islamCe (8 مايو 2013)

هوا بالنسبة لاقوي برنامج كاد فهو :
1) unigraphic
2) inventor
3) catia
4) solidworks
هذا الترتيب من الافضل الي الاقل افضليه 
و لكن اسهل هذه البرامج هو solidworks حيث انه اسهل في التعامل كثيراا
و بالنسبة الي افضل برنامج يحتاجه مهندس التصميم هو inventor


----------



## islamCe (8 مايو 2013)

محمد تبد قال:


> سلام الاستاذ ياسر
> عندي استفسار بالنسبة لي تصميم القوالب اي البرامج افضل الcatia ام ال visi
> وايضا اريد منك معلومات عن كيفيفة عمل القوالب بواسطة ال catia


هو اسهل برنامج في تصميم القوالب ممكن تتعامل معه هو solidworks


----------



## sust mch (10 مايو 2013)

مشكورينننننننننننن


----------



## eng_salah hassem (16 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_salah hassem (16 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## eng_salah hassem (16 مايو 2013)

وفيك تسلم


----------



## eng_salah hassem (16 مايو 2013)

اميين يا ربي


----------



## azizmech (26 مايو 2013)

*رد: كل منا ينصح بالشىء الذى يستخدمه حتى أنا شخصيا*

كلام صحيح مائة بالمائة لكن بعض الشركات الصغيرة تفضل الSolid نظرا لتكلفة الcatia العالية



m.atteya قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
> أتمنى من الذين يضيفون الردود أن تكون إجابتهم عن دراسة واهتمام, ففى رد على المهندس ياسر و الذى يلمح بان برنامج solidworks هو الأفضل لكى تتعلمه, فهذا كلام غير صحيح و الحقيقة ان كل منا ينصح بالشىء الذى يستخدمه حتى أنا شخصيا. و لكى أنصحك صديقى المهندس و ذلك من خلال خبرة 7 سنوات فى عالم الكاد وبعد قراءات مستفيضه, فالأفضل فى اكاد هو CATIA, والأفضل فى الكام هو powermill و NX.


----------



## Ahmed algadi (28 مايو 2014)

اولا اللغة الانجليزية .
2 -الاوفس
3-الاختبارات الاتلافية و الغير اتافية
4- اautocad


----------



## فتوح (30 ديسمبر 2019)

ahmed algadi قال:


> اولا اللغة الانجليزية .
> 2 -الاوفس
> 3-الاختبارات الاتلافية و الغير اتافية
> 4- اautocad



أحسنتم جميعا بارك الله فيكم

أضيف أن التحليل الاحصائي لابد منه ومن برامجه المشهورة spss


----------

